# Mir fehlen Antworten auf Fragen



## Feeder Beni (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo, mir fehlen ein paar antworten auf die folgenden fragen die ich für die prüfung lernen muss.

1. wodurch werden die drehbewegungen der an der drehkrankheit infizierten Fische hervorgerufen?

a) durch Ermüdungserscheinungen des erkrankten fisches
b) durch einlagerung von abgekapselten sporen im Gleichgewichtssorgan der Fische
c)durch das bemühen der fische, sich durch bewegungen der parasiten zu entledigen

2. welche gruppe unserer Fischfauna hat die meisten Fischarten?

a) Lachsartigen
b)Barschartigen
c)Karpfenartigen

3. was ist ein Laufblei

a) Ein Lochblei
b) ein lotblei
c)ein vorlaufblei vor einem künstlichen köder


Meine Vermutungen sind

1 b
2 c
3 a

ihr denkt sicher das muss ein Angler wissen und wie doof ich doch sein muss aber ich will lieber auf nummer sicher gehen

vielen Dank


----------



## Locke4865 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mir fehlen Antworten auf Fragen*

Alles richtig Kandidat erhält 10 Punkte


----------



## Allrounder_85 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mir fehlen Antworten auf Fragen*

Jopp alles Richtig!


----------



## speedyx17 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Mir fehlen Antworten auf Fragen*

In der Software unter http://www.trollynet.de befinden sich alle Fragen zum nachlesen. Super Lernprogramm für die Prüfungsvorbereitung.


----------

